# Re:day 2 transfer



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Liz11 said:


> Hello Peter
> I would like another opinion from my clinic
> 
> I have just had a day 2 transfer and one embi was 3 cel and the other was 4 when frozen but changed back to 2 on the day ?
> ...


----------

